# mo pede



## El Dude

hola:

ya te di mi direccion, porque me la pide otra vez?

sería

Já te di minha direção.  Porque me a pede outra vez?


----------



## ceballos

Já te dei o meu endereço. Porque é que a pede mais uma vez?
Já agora, podia ser ma pede?


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola.
Podera ser assim: 

Já lhe dei minha direcção (Rumbo)*. Porque me o pede outra vez?

Já lhe dei meu endereço( Dirección domiciliar )*. Porque me o pede outra vez?

Já lhe dei meu número telefônico. Porque me o pede outra vez?

*Dirección domiciliar en português es : "endereço" 
*La palabra: "direcção" es el lado para donde alguién se dirige, el rumbo, o en el sentido de dirigir etc.


Utilizar "Te" en lugar de "lhe" entiendo que lo deja más informal. Es como utilizar "Le di "o "Te di" en español.


----------



## ceballos

Não escrevi correctamente a minha pergunta, é a seguinte:
Podia ser mo pede outra vez? Uniendo o objecto directo com o indirecto?


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Permiso.
En el lenguaje escrito formal no e encontrado está unión, pero si en el el lenguaje hablado.
Podrá ser : Já lhe dei meu endereço, porque me* pede outra vez?


----------



## El Dude

muito obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola.
> *Dirección domiciliar en português es : "endereço"


 
Em Portugal pode usar '_direcção_' sem qualquer problema como sinónimo de endereço.


----------



## Vanda

ceballos said:


> Não escrevi correctamente a minha pergunta, é a seguinte:
> Podia ser mo pede outra vez? Uniendo o objecto directo com o indirecto?


 Sim, Ceballos, é como deve ser escrito na língua formal:
Por que mo pede outra vez?
me + o = mo


----------



## Outsider

"Já te dei a minha direcção. Porque ma/a pedes outra vez?" (Portugal)

"Já lhe dei minha direção. Por que você me/a pede outra vez?" (Brasil)

"Ma", porque "direcção" é feminino.

_Me la_ = _ma_, mas em português tende-se muito a omitir o segundo pronome.


----------



## ceballos

E mo se fosse com endereço, não é?


----------



## hellofolks

Olá,

El Dude, eso de "mo" ya no se encuentra en el portugués actual de Brasil ni en los libros. En realidad, en el portugués hablado es muy común omitir los pronombres objeto.
Por ejemplo,

A: Você já terminou o trabalho?
B: É, já terminei!

Nota que se usa mucho "é" en vez de "sim" y "terminei" en vez de "o terminei".

En la situación que has propuesto, te aconsejo traducirlo como "Já lhe dei o meu endereço. Por que me pede outra vez?". O sea, hay que ignorar uno de los objetos, ya que la forma con dos objetos "mo" está en GRAN desuso. Y, además, ¡OJO! La única manera correcta de poner los dos pronombres es "mo", así que "me o" no se puede decir, como tampoco se dice "de o" en lugar de "do"


----------



## ceballos

No entanto esse uso para mim não é tão esquisito como o senhor refere, sobretudo nas orações curtas como:
Das-me a caneta?
Dou-ta


----------



## Outsider

ceballos said:


> E mo se fosse com endereço, não é?


Certo.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Olá.


Carfer said:


> Em Portugal pode usar '_direcção_' sem qualquer problema como sinónimo de endereço.


 
Obrigado.

Olá Vanda.



Vanda said:


> Sim, Ceballos, é como deve ser escrito na língua formal:
> Por que mo pede outra vez?
> me + o = mo


 
Que bom saber.

Nas salas de aula no Brasil atualmete se ensina assim?

Escuto frequentemente aqui na rua em São Paulo utilizar "Mo" para abreviar a palabra "Muito" ou "Maior", seria "Mo legal" "Mo bonito" Etc.

Uma boa pergunta para mandar para o Professor Pascuale.

Obrigado.


----------



## uchi.m

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Nas salas de aula no Brasil atualmete se ensina assim?



Não, definitivamente!

Eu só aprendi a respeito dessas contrações aqui no fórum, e durante os estudos de língua espanhola.

Normalmente na escola somos (veladamente) doutrinados a ignorar o pronome direto e ficar somente com o indireto, nos casos em que fosse possível usar os dois.

Uchi.m


----------



## uchi.m

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Escuto frequentemente aqui na rua em São Paulo utilizar "Mo" para abreviar a palabra "Muito" ou "Maior", seria "Mo legal" "Mo bonito" Etc.



Esse aí seria o _mó_, com acento agudo no _ó_.

O _me+ o = mo_ é fechado, parece _mô_.

Uchi.m


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Bom saber, obrigado.

E em Portugal se ensina como?

Juro que se alguém me mandasse uma carta utilizando (me + o = "mo" ) pensaria que utilizou uma linguagem informal, agora não.

Obrigado.


----------



## Outsider

Daniel Ernesto said:


> E em Portugal se ensina como?


Em Portugal, ainda há pessoas que usam estas palavras no seu dia a dia. Além disso, são bastante comuns na escrita. Por isso, de certo modo nem é preciso ensiná-las.



Daniel Ernesto said:


> Juro que se alguém me mandasse uma carta utilizando (me + o = "mo" ) pensaria que utilizou uma linguagem informal, agora não.


Na realidade, é mais para o formal que para o informal, em português.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Sim de facto agora entendo mais.

Então nas salas de aula em Portugal se aprende "Mo"?


----------



## Outsider

Nas salas de aula de Portugal já não se aprende muito de seja o que for.  Mas eu divago... Nos livros de gramática a sério aparecem o _mo_, o _ma_, e essa galera toda, sim. 



uchi.m said:


> Quanto ao _-mo_, não _mo _perguntem, eu não _lhos _sei explicar! ​


Lho.


----------



## Vanda

Respondendo ao Daniel: como o Uchi disse, não se ensina na escola, quero dizer, não todos os professores, não todas as escolas, mas os professores que 'ensinam' alguma coisa neste país, esses seguramente têm que ensinar.
Qualquer página de internet que ensina colocação pronominal tem a explicação também. Veja esta página:


> As formas combinadas dos pronomes oblíquos mo, to, lho, no-lo, vo-lo, formas em desuso, podem ocorrer em próclise, ênclise ou mesóclise. Ex.: Ele mo deu. (Ele me deu o livro).



Mesmo dizendo que estão em desuso, são ensinadas quando se aborda tudo sobre colocação pronominal. Ou deveria ser!


----------



## Tomby

Endereço (BR) = Morada (PT)
---
Algumas contracções C.I. + C.D.
me + o (s) = mo(s)
me + a (s) = ma(s)


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Endereço (BR) = Morada (PT)


Também se entende bem "endereço", aqui.


----------



## Denis555

uchi.m said:


> Esse aí seria o _mó_, com acento agudo no _ó_.
> 
> O _me+ o = mo_ é fechado, parece _mô_.
> 
> Uchi.m


 
A pronúncia de "mo" deve ser /mu/. Pois é me /mi/ + o /u/ = mo /mu/.
"Me" em Portugal também pode ser /mə/.


----------



## amistad2008

El Dude said:


> hola:
> 
> ya te di mi direccion, porque me la pide otra vez?
> 
> sería
> 
> Já te di minha direção. Porque me a pede outra vez


 
Coloquialmente en Brasil decimos:

Já te dei meu endereço, por quê você (es)tá me pedindo de novo?

Saludos


----------

